# Need assistance with Linux



## FilledVoid (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello all,
 Let me first explain my questions about Linux. First of all let me give you my system configuration.

AMD 4400
Asus M2N MX – SE
2 GB Ram
2 HDD (80 GB SATA and a 40 GB PATA ) 
Tech-Com TV Tuner Card
Ace External 56 k Modem
Sony 720 DVD-RW
Nokia 6681 (I know this isn’t part of my computer but I would like to know if I can sync its contacts and stuff) 

My only experience with Linux is a little with Mandrake Linux 10 and I’m planning on installing a new flavor. However the only distro’s I have access to are the ones given with Digit, Chip and some Linux for You Editions (I have the one with SLED 10 and one of the others as well, need to check to be sure). However before I begin installing something I would like to confirm a few things.

What are the chances of getting all my hardware to work with any flavor of Linux. I would really like my tech Com TV-Tuner card to work and I hear that getting it installed is a nightmare. I don’t even know my chipset since I can’t find the specification in my system at the moment and I don’t have the cover for it either. It does work on an application called SuperTv though. 

Recently I heard that you could get NimbleX installed on a USB Pen Drive. So I found ot the instructions and really liked it. If I had a big enough drive then can I install any flavor of Linux the same way?  I extracted the ISO to the drive and then downloaded syslinux and ran the command syslinux – (Insert options here, cant remember what I did then). NimbleX didn’t recognize my sound settings (Onboard sound). 

When I learned how to use Linux I pretty much did trial and error and was able to find out how to execute files etc. I have no clue about how to execute files and stuff in Linux other than the ones shown in the program List. So I’m looking for a good place to start. I recall Digit giving out a Linux tutorial for Knoppix I think? Could anyone point me the edition that was in and any other resources I could find useful? 

I heard of the certification RHCE and RHCT from Linux for You, although I don’t plan on becoming an RHCE is the course material a good place to start? 

I know this sounds like trying to stretch your legs before you sit but I would also prefer to be able to modify my desktop looks to look cool J. 

Finally, given my constraints could you recommend me a preferable distro. Please note that I only have the distro’s given with the magazine and I can’t download any since I’m using dialup and my phone bills are already huge as it is.  

Thanks in advance,


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 25, 2007)

Ubuntu Ultimate 1.5 (DVD) has everything you'll need


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I will check it out. But did this come out in any of the magazines ? I definitely can't access it through dial up. 

Also is there any way I can get chessmaster 10th on Linux . Its the only thing I play when I get time. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 25, 2007)

In July-07 DVD, you have Fedora 7 which is nice Linux OS which has easy operation and less problems with hardware. I am using Fedora 7. Its really nice.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

The best you can use for offline based multimedia distro is Linux Mint. 

It's got codecs etc inbuilt, and perhaps TV stuff too (Not entirely sure about this TV thing really, the best one out there they say is MythTV). Rest assured, your sound, graphics and other things will definitely work out of the box.

I'd just suggested Linux Mint in the recent poll thread you can find in this section and the user is really happy with it, being a dial up user too.

You can go with Ubuntu Ultimate too, but I guess Digit gave Linux Mint this time around or something, which is why am suggesting it. Ubuntu Ultimate is  good like Linux Mind too, but also bloated up quite a bit. Am not discouraging its use, just pointing out its irritating bloat.

However, using Linux without a proper internet connection might be a slightly difficult task cause you can't acquire packages easily for some new required software. But you can of course, use an external net link to download them as .DEB packages and use them. (Sites like www.getdeb.net assist in this).

About executing files in Linux. Its not based on file extensions like Windows uses. Rather, it depends on the permissions. A +x to its permissions (Read *chmod* in Wiki) list will make it executable ( +r is to read, +w is to write and +x is to allow execution, get the drift?  ). Once its +x'ed, you can double click and run it or run it via the Terminal Console by using a dot-slash prefix (*./*) to the filename. (Setting permissions is a matter of right clicking it and changing it in the file's properties)

But don't worry about all that so soon, get the feel of these modern distros first and then you can ask away here and we'd only be too glad to assist you, seeing your queries are wonderfully pieced together and full of enthusiasm we don't wish to disappoint. 

And yes, Linux can _entirely_ be customized with no effort at all unlike Windows. All you need are respective theme files for Panels, Splashes, Boot Screens, Window Borders, Buttons, Cursors and on and on and it takes just a click to apply them. Mix and match at its best


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you for the advice  . 

Although I am using Dialup at the moment by next week I should have access to BSNL broadband connection. Definitely the insight on chmod helps  . I was always curious how these files executed. One of my friend also told me to check out Ubuntu 7.10 but I think that it just came out and hence its availability is going to be pretty hard  . Anyway I'm going to check out mint and query about my Tv Tuner card a bit  . 

I was curious about the drivers for my motherboard and was keeping my fingers crossed hoping that the sound card would be recognised.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 25, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the advice  .
> 
> Although I am using Dialup at the moment by next week I should have access to BSNL broadband connection. Definitely the insight on chmod helps  . I was always curious how these files executed. One of my friend also told me to check out Ubuntu 7.10 but I think that it just came out and hence its availability is going to be pretty hard  . Anyway I'm going to check out mint and query about my Tv Tuner card a bit  .
> 
> I was curious about the drivers for my motherboard and was keeping my fingers crossed hoping that the sound card would be recognised.



I can mail you Ubuntu Ultimate DVD 1.5 for a small fee. PM me


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 25, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the advice  .
> 
> Although I am using Dialup at the moment by next week I should have access to BSNL broadband connection. Definitely the insight on chmod helps  . I was always curious how these files executed. One of my friend also told me to check out Ubuntu 7.10 but I think that it just came out and hence its availability is going to be pretty hard  . Anyway I'm going to check out mint and query about my Tv Tuner card a bit  .
> 
> I was curious about the drivers for my motherboard and was keeping my fingers crossed hoping that the sound card would be recognised.


ahref, a member of this forum is also facing problem with Ubuntu configuring his sound card on his laptop.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.10 is downright lovely. In fact if you get a good internet access, you will really be happy if you download and start using it. Its very intuitive and full of cool stuff. Am using it right now.

Your motherboard is similar to one of my offline friends. Sound works out of the box for him, in fact everything does, even his TV tuner (Its some Pinnacle one I think, not sure). So that's not gonna be a problem really 

And oh, I use a 6681 too. Haven't got really far with syncing etc but BT works ultra fine for Pushing and recieving files. Any kind.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you guys for the help in changing from this OS to a new one. I've been checking out both Mint and 7.10 going to check out Ultimate Edition. I see that itys based on "Feisty Fawn" I think thats what its called? 

Anyway my sound card wasn't found when I was using NimbleX from a USB drive I think definitely the scenario will change when I use one of the Operating systems mentioned above  . 

Also checking out if Chessmaster will run on any of them .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

Feisty Fawn is Ubuntu 7.04. Predecessor to 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. 

Ubuntu comes with an inbuilt free Chess game, almost all Gnome distros do I think. Is there something specific in Chessmaster?


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2007)

Nucleus kore 
tell me somethin about ubuntu ultimate 
i may take it


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 25, 2007)

> Ubuntu comes with an inbuilt free Chess game, almost all Gnome distros do I think. Is there something specific in Chessmaster?



Well its one of the better chess games available from Ubisoft. Another one is Fritz 9. I sort of maintain a good rating in it and it maintains my stats over the time. Another thing is the famous games database and the opening databaseit maintains . i found that Wine doesn't support the installationbut there is a workaround of copyign the files to anther folder.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 25, 2007)

You can also try Cedega, for gaming in Linux. Subscription to its services is 5$ a month though.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 26, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> Nucleus kore
> tell me somethin about ubuntu ultimate
> i may take it



Please click here


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2007)

Since you've mentioned that you have dial up connection. Do you have external modem? Internal modems usually don't work with linux, as they are just just software modems not hardware. And usually the software just exists for windows.
Secondly, RHCE isn't offered by Linux for You but by Red Hat which is one of the few companies that distributes linux and they are the ones behind fedora project too.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 26, 2007)

> Since you've mentioned that you have dial up connection. Do you have external modem? Internal modems usually don't work with linux, as they are just just software modems not hardware. And usually the software just exists for windows.



Oh yes, See I've been trying to rid Windows off since a long time ago. I started with Mandrake Linux 10 but it didnt seem to work out. I couldn'r play my multimedia files and I had quite a few crashes as well while configuring it  . Before I installed Mandrake I heard about the issues with Winmodems and I bought an external one. I'm using an external 56K modem. 



> Yes, I understand. However there was an article in Linux For You about certifications ones could get for job opportunities etc . In it the article explained that by learning for RHCT was a good way to familiarize one with any flavor of Linux iif I recall correctly .



Anyway i'm thinking about going with Ubuntu Ultimate if I could arrange a copy from NucleusKore but I have several questions before that.

1. If I do get a copy of Ubuntu 7.10 DVD , can I upgrade or do I have to reinstall the whole system?

2. I'm a frequent user of Microsoft Office (Word and Excel) I would consider my experience in both to be advaced. Could anyone tell me whether adapting to OppenOffice.org would be hard for me. I usally use features like formulas in Excel and features like Table of Contents, Indexes etc in word. Further more I do use basic Macros as well. 

3. I checked the  various sizes for Ubuntu 7.10 theres the following 

Ubuntu 7.10                   PC               CD
Ubuntu 7.10         	 64-bit PC       CD 
Ubuntu 7.10                   PC               DVD
Ubuntu 7.10         	 64-bit PC       DVD

and server editions. 

I understand the 64-bit edition being the edition for 64 bit processors but what I don't get is the content of the DVD and the CD. Does including the extra Window Manager's explain the extra space required? Are there much more applications in them ? 


I'm doing my MCA at the moment (Distance Education )and how well will I be able to continue my studies on this system if I do Install any flavor of Linux. Example will be able to do my java programs, C++ and C programs without any additional installs? What about Oracle and SQL ? I can understand .NET goign to be an issue but I could always keep a dual boot system somewhere around till the paper is over . 


Also Ubuntu mentioned being Bloat are we like talking Norton Antivirus Bloat cause I've only installed it once and then ... well let me put it like this I wouldn't even advise it to my worse of enemies.  . I dont want Ultra real time performace. however I would like my system to respond when needed to.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 26, 2007)

Guys can i use NOP on ubuntu or fedora via nokia 3230??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 26, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Anyway i'm thinking about going with Ubuntu Ultimate if I could arrange a copy from NucleusKore but I have several questions before that.
> 
> 1. If I do get a copy of Ubuntu 7.10 DVD , can I upgrade or do I have to reinstall the whole system?


I wouldn't recommend upgrading from Ubuntu Ultimate as its a very differently built distribution than the Normal Ubuntu (Its actually more like Applications installed on it and then packaged into an ISO). While upgrade might work, its not recommended you do it without updating the existing distribution completely. I'd suggest a re-install for a hassle free experience of 7.10.



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> 2. I'm a frequent user of Microsoft Office (Word and Excel) I would consider my experience in both to be advanced. Could anyone tell me whether adapting to OppenOffice.org would be hard for me. I usally use features like formulas in Excel and features like Table of Contents, Indexes etc in word. Further more I do use basic Macros as well.


Yes you'll find it all in OpenOffice and sometimes even more than Word. Am not sure about Macros (VB right?). But must be an automation thing available in OpenOffice too I s'pose.


			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> 3. I checked the  various sizes for Ubuntu 7.10 theres the following
> 
> Ubuntu 7.10                   PC               CD
> Ubuntu 7.10              64-bit PC       CD
> ...


There are a few extra softwares, yes/ But basically a DVD gives you a mix of an Alternate Installer + Live CD. I don't think there are much except Server-related packages like Apache, etc, some additional development stuff like IDEs and compilers, and the extra DE, KDE. So basically its Ubuntu (Live CD + Alternate Install CD + Anything that's on the *main* repository of Ubuntu (See Components of Ubuntu))



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I'm doing my MCA at the moment (Distance Education )and how well will I be able to continue my studies on this system if I do Install any flavor of Linux. Example will be able to do my java programs, C++ and C programs without any additional installs? What about Oracle and SQL ? I can understand .NET goign to be an issue but I could always keep a dual boot system somewhere around till the paper is over .


 Java - Definitely (Install JDK)
C/C++ - Yep this is the easiest, comes inbuilt (GNU C/C++ Compiler GCC)
.NET - Available under Mono Project for Linux
Oracle and SQL - I hardly know about these two but google tells me that Oracle installing procedure isn't tough and I think you do get to use MySQL from the DVD itself (Or download from Ubuntu's repository).



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Also Ubuntu mentioned being Bloat are we like talking Norton Antivirus Bloat cause I've only installed it once and then ... well let me put it like this I wouldn't even advise it to my worse of enemies.  . I dont want Ultra real time performace. however I would like my system to respond when needed to.


By bloat I meant the excess of applications Ubuntu Ultimate (specifically) bundles along with itself, you hardly would use more than half of them. I never did refer to the system performance, which is fact is very speedy. Definitely faster than any Windows on the same system. 



			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Guys can i use NOP on ubuntu or fedora via nokia 3230??


Create another thread and also look at the sticky list.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 26, 2007)

> Yes you'll find it all in OpenOffice and sometimes even more than Word. Am not sure about Macros (VB right?). But must be an automation thing available in OpenOffice too I s'pose.



I must say that I was pretty scared to changing this software to Openoffice. But after seing your advice I just installed it . I must say "This thing Rocks!" It gives me access to pretty much everything I need for *free?!?!?*. And to think that I paid for Office 2000 when i came back from states  .  

Oh boy. Now that removes my issues with office applications I'm one more step closer to ridding my system from Microsoft  ! Maybe in a week or so I will be able to migrate provided I can get NucleusKore to send me one. 

I'm going to guess that there are no issues with using IPods on linux systems since I saw a screencap of someone using Itunes on ubuntu . 

Do I need an antivirus program? I see there is solutions called FProt and Avast. I use Avast on my desktop at the moment and definitely am pleased with it . Is Avast a good choice for Ubuntu? 

Checking the Distro request thread also  .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 26, 2007)

^^I think amarok and rythmic music player has support for iPods.Forget iTunes.

Antivirus for Linux systems?You must be joking.Ever heard of a Linux Virus\Adware\Spyware?(there are some nut not that common).SO no need of any antivirus.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Do I need an antivirus program? I see there is solutions called FProt and Avast. I use Avast on my desktop at the moment and definitely am pleased with it . Is Avast a good choice for Ubuntu?
> 
> Checking the Distro request thread also  .



There is no need of a AV on linux, because there aren't much viruses made for linux but rootkits & prototypes do exists but you don't need to worry about them
Linux is more safer than windows, if you still want you can install firestarter firewall. 

 But that also not needed. 



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> What are the chances of getting all my hardware to work with any flavor of Linux. I would really like my tech Com TV-Tuner card to work and I hear that getting it installed is a nightmare. I don’t even know my chipset since I can’t find the specification in my system at the moment and I don’t have the cover for it either. It does work on an application called SuperTv though.



For Tv tuner, you need to check what chipset it is, don't worry its simple.
on linux( even a live cd) type this into a terminal


```
ls pci
```
AND

```
dmesg
```

is it is a bt848 or bt878 chips, then bttv driver is inbuilt in the linux kernel. if i correctly remember.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 26, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess that there are no issues with using IPods on linux systems since I saw a screencap of someone using Itunes on ubuntu .



iTunes runs under wine & crossover office if u want to use it.
However there are enough alternatives to sync to ur iPod.
Amarok,RhythmBox,Exaile are some media players that do it.
Also there's gtkPod that can be used to sync to iPod's

Regards,
ray


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 26, 2007)

Well thanks for the advice. I definitely had a doubt about IPods but I was pretty sure there would be an alternative  . I think I'm ready to dive into Linux then. I will try to check out if I can find out the chipset for the TV Tuner card that way but somehow I think thats going to end up like a winmodem thingie. But hell if everything else works I'll just get a new Tv Tuner that does work  .

I now need to just get the distro and I'm ready to dive in  . Extreme thanks to everyone for help me migrate to Linux .


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 26, 2007)

G'luck mate.
May the force be with you 

Regards,
ray


----------



## vignesh (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2007)

^^^
Same to mate
seen you after a long time


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2007)

RHCE and RHCT are very specific to Red Hat, and they don't really teach you about linux so well. Linux is a lot about community, which they will never ever teach you in Red Hat programs. Then again, you will be mostly familiar with Red Hat's tools and stuff and not with the internals of the OS. If you know what's below the hood it's much simpler to use any linux distro and learn it within a shorter time frame, as it would be with programming.
Secondly, I am not sure how many packages will ubuntu ultimate bundle. 
If you could tell us your usage pattern we could tell you the softwares needed.
You can mail NRC-FOSS at their AU-KBC centre in Chennai and ask if they can send you a DVD with required softwares or else PM me, I will send you a DVD with extra softwares, try to obtain ubuntu gutsy from someone rather than going for ubuntu ultimate edition.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 26, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I must say that I was pretty scared to changing this software to Openoffice. But after seing your advice I just installed it . I must say "This thing Rocks!" It gives me access to pretty much everything I need for *free?!?!?*. And to think that I paid for Office 2000 when i came back from states  .



Since you mentioned that your main use is for Office applications I recommend Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon). It will come with the latest Open Office. You should be able to get it from your local LUG (Linux User group) or I can send you a copy. To find a LUG near you please check out the link below
*linux-india.org/index.pl?id=2198&isa=Category&op=show


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Office for documenting my notes in my course. I'm further fluent in Office cause I used to support Office products and others when  was in USA> hence changing suddenly is kind of intimidating. But I've had it with it. 
Will check out to see if I can get Ubuntu 7.10  .


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

where are u in kerala?if u need some distro PM me?


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks praka123  . I've sent you a pm.

Hello all,
 I've been reading up on the Ubuntu boards a bit and found some issues many users were having.

One I noticed that installing nvidia drivers seemed to cause random crashes or at least for some people. They all had 64 bit Ubuntu installed should I be scared about this ?

Memory leak. Ive noticed some people talking about a memory leak which also led to crashes. Has anyone else experienced this?

I read the thread about the Hard disk explosions on Ubuntu. We do get to choose whether we would like Laptop mode or etc during the install correct?

Thanks for the help.


----------

